# Marine Corps slogan 'The Few, the Proud' will be replaced



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am not surprised. Anything with historic importance must go. What might the new slogan be? Maybe a tribute to Clinton? "Stronger Together?" :vs_frown:

What say you Gyrines?

Blog: Iconic Marine Corps slogan 'The Few, the Proud' will be replaced


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

"Im with her"? 

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"Marines - we kill people and break things."


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> This ^^^^^^^ is lame.


It's a quote from a popular radio show host. I guess you had to be there.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> It's a quote from a popular radio show host. I guess you had to be there.[/QUOTE
> 
> Carry on sideKahr, my post was beat by a couple others before it was logged ...... I will repost as intended and quote this time.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I am not surprised. Anything with historic importance must go. What might the new slogan be? Maybe a tribute to Clinton? "Stronger Together?" :vs_frown:
> 
> What say you Gyrines?
> 
> Blog: Iconic Marine Corps slogan 'The Few, the Proud' will be replaced


This ^^^^^^^ is lame.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> This ^^^^^^^ is lame.


Which part?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Which part?


Geez .... you guys are killin' me ..... It is lame that the Marines feel a need to abandon the time honored tradition of The Few, The Proud, The Marines".


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Geez .... you guys are killin' me ..... It is lame that the Marines feel a need to abandon the time honored tradition of The Few, The Proud, The Marines".


Have another cup of coffee, and don't forget to use the emoticons :tango_face_wink:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The new American way, lets,keep changing what right until it's wrong, if it works, let's fix it until it doesn't, so now our military can no longer take pride in defending our country, I have a new slogan for the political elite, " Screw You "


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

US Army - Because even Marines need heroes. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Unreal! What's next ? Maybe a training base at Long Beach airport (LGB)?
Add a T for training and this admin will be happy LGBT


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I am not surprised. Anything with historic importance must go. What might the new slogan be? Maybe a tribute to Clinton? "Stronger Together?" :vs_frown:
> 
> What say you Gyrines?
> 
> Blog: Iconic Marine Corps slogan 'The Few, the Proud' will be replaced


With Obama forcing the military to be lbgtq friendly maybe the new slogan will be "Fruit troops: all colors of the rainbow"


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Geez .... you guys are killin' me ..... It is lame that the Marines feel a need to abandon the time honored tradition of The Few, The Proud, The Marines".


I take the change in slogan to have nothing to do with the Marines wishing for it, but rather the current administration again trying to change our culture and history.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Clintons, we don't trust ANY of them.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

The Corps seems to have a hard-on for renaming and replacing stuff like going from MARSOC back to the Raiders, totally different mission set but whatever.

I am sure it'll have some rework to make it seem less "inclusive", like back in the day where people got bent out of shape about the "Army of One" commercials

"The Many, the diverse, the Gender fluid, The Marine Corps of Love and Hospitality"

Even though I prefer

"6 canteens a day keeps the silver bullet away" Corpsmen LOVE giving fallouts silver bullets


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The social engineering never stops.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

doyou ever think maybe folks like us look for an ulterior motive , when there really isnt one? I left for Parris Island back in 1983. the slogan then was looking for a few good men.somewhere along the way it changed to the few the proud. i never even realized it had changed until i read this post.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Mule13 said:


> doyou ever think maybe folks like us look for an ulterior motive , when there really isnt one? I left for Parris Island back in 1983. the slogan then was looking for a few good men.somewhere along the way it changed to the few the proud. i never even realized it had changed until i read this post.


Welcome back. Ours after I got out was the Army of One (or some shuch crap). Along with Berets for everyone (made in china)


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

*U*ncle *S*am's *M*isguided *C*hildren


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Could somebody be kind enough to articulate what is being alleged here? Thanks.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Could somebody be kind enough to articulate what is being alleged here? Thanks.


The Destruction of America.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I hope it gets shot down.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

phrogman said:


> I hope it gets shot down.


Weird slogan suggestion....


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> US Army - Because even Marines need heroes. :tango_face_smile:


----------

